# Have Plow Trucks Will Travel



## novasnowplower (Nov 6, 2009)

We are Snow Removal Company in Northern Va and have some trucks will to travel.

We have plows/ Spreader trucks and Skid steers. Willing to travel within Reason of Northern Virgnia.

Call Jack 703-675-1192


----------

